# Jason's Cruze SQ System and psuedo review of the Chameleon Subwoofer Enclosure



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Good to hear your happy! How much was the enclosure? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nice. I'm looking to do a similar setup but it may be awhile. Need to finish my performance upgrades first.


----------



## WarEagle_Cruze (May 15, 2014)

I got it for 369$ shipped. The manufacturer "256motoring" website has them for 550$, but at that price I don't think I'd bite. You can get them on ebay all day long though, and they're new, shipped direct from the manufacturer.


----------

